# Got my Cervelo today, but the wrong frame



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I had waited two weeks for my highly anticipated Cervelo S3 TdF special edition frame to arrive from Excel Sports and today the box finally came. 

I was all excited when I pulled the frame out from the box and had not realized it was the wrong frame as it was in a bubble bag. I proceeded to pull out a large envelop and opened it and found the CSC/Saxobank yellow jersey signed by Carlos Sastre. I thought wow! these guys made a mistake of shipping me this jersey which was suppose to go with the R3 SL TdF bike. I felt lucky and then realized ,wait a minute... could they have given me the wrong frame? I picked up the frame still in the bubble bag and felt for the downtube; It's Square!! not flat.. Needless to say they had sent me the R3 SL instead of the S3.

I called them immediately and see what they can do.. Excel Sports was super professional and located my S3 in their showroom. It was the last 56cm that I had purchased. They offered to quickly package the S3 and ship it out today for me. I received the tracking number within 1 hour. They also offered to reimburse the shipping cost of me returning the R3 SL to them. I got their reimbursement minutes after I emailed them the cost of the shipping.

Despite the initial disappointment of receiving the wrong frame, the speed and level of professional customer service Excel Sports gave me make up for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

.....


----------



## Zilla (Aug 17, 2009)

did you get to keep the jersey?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Zilla said:


> did you get to keep the jersey?



I wish.. But that jersey is advertised to go with the R3 SL.. so I returned it.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I have an R3. The white one. I love it, and wouldn't trade it for the world. Love that bike. That said most of my rides include lots of hills. 

I would have kept the R3 SL and the jersey and said thanks


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

1stmh It looks like he already has a R range cervelo why buy two?


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

They should have let you keep the jersey....I would have at least asked if I could keep it.


----------

